# Youtube - Alle Kommentare werden als Spam markiert. Warum?!?!?



## 98romi (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community, 

Auf unserem neuen Youtube-Kanal "RJ Craft" werden automatisch alle Kommentare von Leuten, die unsere Videos kommentieren, als Spam markiert.
Sogar nette Kommentare.

Beispiel:
Jemand kommentiert eines unserer Videos mit: "Gutes Video! Weiter so!" Und sowas markiert dann Youtube als Spam!
Und ich kann dann bei jedem Kommentar einzeln einstellen, dass es kein Spam ist!!

Das ist sowas von nervig! Momentan bei 11 Abonnenten gehts ja noch, da kommt halt mal alle 3 Tage nur ein Kommentar, aber wenn wir irgendwann mehr Abonnenten haben, dann werden wir irgendwann gar nicht mehr fertig mit Kommentar nicht als Spam festlegen...

Außerdem stelle ich mich in 99,9% der Fälle zu blöd an, diese Einstellung zu finden, diesen Kommentar als Spam zu "entmarkieren". Wäre schön wenn mir da jemand mal ne Anleitung dazu schreiben könnte. Oder am besten gleich mal ne Einstellungen dass Youtube-Kommentare nicht mehr als Spam markiert werden.

Bitte helft uns.

MFG,
98romi


----------



## informatrixx (7. Juli 2014)

Geht glaub' ich nur da zum Einstellen (eingeloggt):
https://www.youtube.com/comment_management

unten bei "Standardeinstellungen":
Auf neuen Videos - Alle Kommentare zulassen
Auf meinem Kanal - Alle Kommentare zulassen

Gruß


----------



## 98romi (7. Juli 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Geht glaub' ich nur da zum Einstellen (eingeloggt):
> https://www.youtube.com/comment_management
> 
> unten bei "Standardeinstellungen":
> ...



Danke, ich werds morgen mal probieren! 

Übrigens muss ich dir was sagen:
Die Person, die unser Video "Kanalvorstellung 2.0" kommentiert hat, heißt genauso wie du.
Kann das sein, dass das genau du bist??

Wenn ja:
Danke für das positive Kommentar. Hat uns echt gefreut  
Leider markiert Youtube alle unsere Kommentare als Spam und löscht sogar einige. Deins leider auch. Wir versuchen mit aller Kraft, deinen Kommentar wiederherzustellen. Also nicht wundern, wenn man dein Kommentar erstmal nicht lesen kann. 

Gruß


----------



## Goyoma (7. Juli 2014)

Ich kommentiere auch mal! 

Mal sehen ob es angezeigt wird bei eurem neuesten Video.


----------



## 98romi (7. Juli 2014)

Hoffentlich. Das wär der erste Kommentar, der nicht als Spam markiert werden würde.

Edit:
Nicht wundern, der Kanal existiert erst seit einigen Wochen (daher erst 11 Abonnenten).


----------



## Goyoma (7. Juli 2014)

So hab kommentiert, schau mal nach


----------



## 98romi (7. Juli 2014)

Ok, PvZ Gw #004 hast du kommentiert, oder??


----------



## Goyoma (7. Juli 2014)

Exakt


----------



## 98romi (7. Juli 2014)

Es hat funktioniert. Der erste Kommentar, der nicht als Spam markiert wurde! 

Geil  

Eins muss ich noch sagen, sowohl die normalen Kommentare, als auch die als Spam markierten Kommentare kommen ganz normal im E-Mail-Postfach an.


----------



## Goyoma (7. Juli 2014)

Yeah 

Ich glaube das kommt auf die Länge der Kommentare an. War bei mir auch mal so.


Jap, dass kann man einstellen, ich lasse das immer an


----------



## 98romi (7. Juli 2014)

War der Kommentar der anderen zu lang oder zu kurz??

Übrigens danke für das nette Kommentar


----------



## Goyoma (7. Juli 2014)

Das kann man schlecht sagen.

Sowas wie "erster"  oder "cool" oder auch "cooles/gutes video" scheint Youtube zu sperren bzw als Spam zu kennzeichnen weil es kurz ist. Das ist oft so aber nicht immer. 

War mir nicht anders eine Zeit lang :/

Kein Problem


----------



## informatrixx (7. Juli 2014)

Ja der bin ich,
hab das andere Kommentar aber wieder gelöscht 

Verstehe die Logik von dem Spamfilter auch nicht 

Gruß


----------



## 98romi (7. Juli 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Ja der bin ich,
> hab das andere Kommentar aber wieder gelöscht
> 
> Verstehe die Logik von dem Spamfilter auch nicht
> ...



Ach so, fragte mich schon, warum ich den Kommentar nicht mehr finde 


Gruß aus der Oberpfalz


----------

